# Jetties



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thinking about heading out to the jetties tomorrow. Which side east or west? Also will i be able to catch on baitfish either with a cast net or sabiki rig? I have a sand flea rake so i can get those. Also will be carolina ringing be okay to pick up reds and pomp ect...?

Thanks

Tyler


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Groundhog Day*

Is it my imagination or is this EXACT same question coming up EVERY day now. (1) Please do a search on your subject....it's been covered; ad infinum (2) drive your boat to the pass and look around. The fact that every boat in Pensacola is on one side and in one place should be a hint (3) Support your local economy by hiring one of the local guides to take you out there for four hours or a delightful day and show you all the spots and technique (4) Minus all that, just get out there and get it the old college try. Experience is the best teacher. Good Luck.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

First, i used the serach button many of times and second i am from the shore not a boat. Don't critize when you do not know all the information.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Apologies*

If you are fishing from shore, your best bet is Ft. Pickens. Ft. McRae side is going to be a long walk. The Blazer threw me off. You will be fishing on bottom and you'll need to use a pompano rig or a light carolina rig...ideally both. Good luck.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*A Few More*

Tyler, 

Try this search: Jetties + sheepshead. That should get you there if you click-New Posts


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the help also, i want to get the jetties tomorrow for sure. What bait can i use? Will sand fleas be okay or can i possibly catch some small fish and cut them for reds or black drum? How big of hook should i use for a carolina rig?


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

One more thing too. My carolina rig looks like a lead weight 2-4 ounces-bead- leader 18' steel then a hook.... is this okay?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Two rods*

If you can put together two rods, rig the one you have the Carolina rig up with flouro-carbon leader, at least 30 pound. At least a 6/0 hook. Use some fresh mullet on that one. Your sheepshead rod can be lighter and I've had best luck on pompano rigs with fresh shrimp or sand fleas. No more than 4/0 hook. If you can find calm water to the back of the point you can freeline live shrimp or put them under a cork. The wire leader is not going to cut it for sheepshead and the Carolina rig will be for Redfish. Check out the other people. Don't look too hard for jetties.....it's not like Destin or Orange Beach.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

well im fishing the destin jetties and where can i get the mullet from?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Destin, FL?*

Jezz, now you tell me Destin. Everybody says the East side is sanded in from dredge but that may not matter to sheepshead. Try the West side first. Mullet at any fish market. Sexton's on the north side of the main drag in Destin.


----------



## Blazerz65 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks! And yeah i got my 19ft surf rods that i can about 100 yards with good heavy lead soo i should be able get a hit or two on a red fish. Ill let you know on how tomorrow goes


----------

